
The Boy in the Photo - humbfool2
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/the_boy_in_the_photo
======
ablation
A remarkable story. I admit I was hesitant upon starting reading that it would
be a little lacking in depth, but it wasn't. It was uplifting, confusing,
interesting and thoroughly recommended reading/watching.

